# los angeles air bag install



## cadillacfltwd (Jul 22, 2004)

where in los angeles are there a few good places to get airbags installed ?


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

what kinda car? ill do it in Oxnard.


----------



## cadillacfltwd (Jul 22, 2004)

1962 cadillac fleetwood. I'm not into hopping too much. I really just want it to drop to the ground when I park and come up when I'm ready to drive. very simple and I won't be doing it over and over again in succession.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

head down south about 60 miles ask for a guy named brian jendro
or i could give you his address


----------



## cadillacfltwd (Jul 22, 2004)

where down south? can you give me a number and an address?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

HOPPO'S
1127 W. State St.
Ontario, Ca.91762
909-986-1711


----------



## cadillacfltwd (Jul 22, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## cadillacfltwd (Jul 22, 2004)

anybody else know some good shops in l.a.? and what do you think is a fair price for installation?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacfltwd_@Jul 22 2004, 09:57 AM
> *anybody else know some good shops in l.a.? and what do you think is a fair price for installation?*


 2000-2500


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacfltwd_@Jul 22 2004, 08:14 AM
> *where down south? can you give me a number and an address?*


 check out some of his work he has done countless cover trucks
also did jesse james 54 fuckinitupagain chevy, master fabricator check out some articles in a search engine

http://search.msn.com/pass/results.aspx?sr...&q=brian+jendro

he can be found here 

Temecula Rods & Customs 
42192 Sarah Way, Dept. CRM 
Temecula, CA 92590 
(909) 506-4649


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

CLASSIC AUTO CUSTOMS IN ONATIO CA, ABOUT 45MIN OR 30 MIN AWAY FROM LA 909-980-9792 ASK FOR KEITH OR IN THE HIGH DESERT 760-792-0917 ASK FOR LEO


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 22 2004, 03:33 PM
> *check out some of his work he has done countless cover trucks
> also did jesse james 54 fuckinitupagain chevy, master fabricator check out some articles in a search engine
> 
> ...


uh hmmm bump for awesome work if you pass this up then i don't know what to tell you except :uh:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Aug 6 2004, 09:30 AM
> *uh hmmm bump for awesome work if you pass this up then i don't know what to tell you except  :uh:
> [snapback]2111753[/snapback]​*


dont worry joe, im doin the car so itll be all good.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Aug 6 2004, 10:49 PM
> *dont worry joe, im doin the car so itll be all good.
> [snapback]2113981[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Aug 6 2004, 10:49 PM
> *dont worry joe, im doin the car so itll be all good.
> [snapback]2113981[/snapback]​*


yeah cool homie 

if i was crippled jendro would be the first guy i would consider sending my car to


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Aug 7 2004, 10:16 AM
> *yeah cool homie
> 
> if i was crippled jendro would be the first guy i would consider sending my car to
> [snapback]2114615[/snapback]​*



same here. dude knows his shit and isnt too good to where he wont help yo out with some advice.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Aug 8 2004, 03:43 PM
> *same here. dude knows his shit and isnt too good to where he wont help yo out with some advice.
> [snapback]2117227[/snapback]​*


  he loves what he does


----------



## sd_mexican (Jul 19, 2004)

After reading this post, I called Temecula Rods & Customs to get a quote.
I inquired about doing a front and back setup on a 1964 Chevrolet Impala.
The "phone quote" I got was $3700. Since I'm new to this air bag stuff, my
question is: Is this an average price for this type of work? Or are they that
good that they can charge alot more. One thing I have to say is that they sound
very professional and the answered all my questions. So I did get a good feeling
about the company. Thanks in advance on any feedback.

sd_mex


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

they are that good. period. brian knows his shit, if he lived closer id be hangin around at the shop tryin to learn shit from him.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sd_mexican_@Sep 1 2004, 05:42 PM
> *After reading this post, I called Temecula Rods & Customs to get a quote.
> I inquired about doing a front and back setup on a 1964 Chevrolet Impala.
> The "phone quote" I got was $3700. Since I'm new to this air bag stuff, my
> ...



shops would higher brian for a few months to show them how to do shit

he has been everywhere and everywhere he went he built cover quality rides

that's a good price i called around yesterday to a few shops looking for prices to bag a 64 impala i got coming in
M.I.C. customs wants 4200 for f,b,s,s, 1/2 inch set up for a 64 impala airbag install

doing a front and back set up isn't easier than doing a f,b,s,s, because you still need to make it so it does bot shift air from side to side when turning

might as well just get a f,b,s,s, set up 


i am going to be doind a f,b,s,s, set up on a 64 impala very soon the guy says he wants some sick ass stuff so i'm gonna hook it up bomber style


----------



## cadillacfltwd (Jul 22, 2004)

sd, 

dusternut did the bags and the whole set up on my caddy and it is solid all the way around. no problems, no leaks, no nothing but great work at a great price. I recommend him and his work highly. my caddy went from a nice classic to a sick fucking lowrider. all of it was worth it. let me know if you have questions...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillacfltwd_@Sep 9 2004, 11:33 PM
> *sd,
> 
> dusternut did the bags and the whole set up on my caddy and it is solid all the way around. no problems, no leaks, no nothing but  great work at a great price. I recommend him and his work highly. my caddy went from a nice classic to a sick fucking lowrider. all of it was worth it.  let me know if you have questions...
> [snapback]2205763[/snapback]​*





:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

